# Modified the Skiv shooter.



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Today i modified the skiv shooter by filing half rounds on the edges to accept various types of band and

tube placements (ie) Swat / para tabs, did the same to my HDPE pfs the para tabs are more secure with

this modifacation . Also dusted off my steel rod slingshot and tubed it up fo BBs.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh Yeah my friend you are really getting in to it with the shooters...."May Your Ammo Fly Straight"

OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Gotta do something to escape the stress of this reality . Lol !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Oh Yeah my friend you are really getting in to it with the shooters...."May Your Ammo Fly Straight"
> 
> OM
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice, mine arrived today


----------

